# 24' Haynie???



## catchum (Aug 22, 2007)

Why are there so many 24' Haynie's listed for sale on here????


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

there's more to it than a down payment?


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> there's more to it than a down payment?


Funny and true


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Because some people don't have enough sense to realize they don't have enough cents.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of an old saying i used to hear when i was kid about a certain unnamed group of people about cadillacs.

......we may not keep em long but we get em first........:slimer::slimer::slimer:


infamousj is right on


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Because they're nothin more than a rolled-gunnel boat, but they charge lined-hull prices. Takes a while for people to realize this. They just ain't worth the money. 

They have to sell new as possible to get any of their money back. 

Boom! This should be good. Flame on suckers. That stament blankets all the "custom" builders though.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

"SLAP" better not let the haine crowd find out your address....or they will be comming after you with banned weapons...lol:brew:


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Bc guides get em for cheap run em a yr then sell them 4 7 k more than they paid 4 em.... Good boat but not worth what they want 4 them there's a reason that boat has 5 yr warranty...


----------



## TNP (May 20, 2010)

2400 pure bay, 250 Zuke still going!!!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

If you can't pay cash for your toys you shouldn't be buying it... I'm only 28 years old and I know this simple logic. Who the heck wants to pay a new boat price (which are getting ridiculous by the way), then drive it off the lot and then lose at least 25% of its value, THEN make payments on a boat that's less than four years old that used to be worth 60k-80k that's only worth 30-40k now?!? You guys that do this are crazy! Keep doing it though...it gives us used boat buyers something to buy after your upside down on it after year three... Just sayin.... ...


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Because they're nothin more than a rolled-gunnel boat, but they charge lined-hull prices. Takes a while for people to realize this. They just ain't worth the money.
> 
> They have to sell new as possible to get any of their money back.
> 
> Boom! This should be good. Flame on suckers. That stament blankets all the "custom" builders though.


X2 on that , overpriced Blue wave, with black paint!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Most of the boats out there today are over priced, over hyped "Johhnny come lately" go fast boats. Please no pun intended, just reality. I paid $4,500.00 for a 1975 20' mako purchased in 1989. On the 3rd motor, second floor foam included, at least 3 fuel tanks, new trailer adn on and on. With a salt water boat it never ends. I estimated I have spent over 50k since I purchased it, but that is 24 years later.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*right on the money*

x2 on the "if you can't pay cash for it you in my humble opinion have no business buying it". But each to his own, most of the wealthy people I know do not finance themselves into oblivion.



Empty Pockets CC said:


> If you can't pay cash for your toys you shouldn't be buying it... I'm only 28 years old and I know this simple logic. Who the heck wants to pay a new boat price (which are getting ridiculous by the way), then drive it off the lot and then lose at least 25% of its value, THEN make payments on a boat that's less than four years old that used to be worth 60k-80k that's only worth 30-40k now?!? You guys that do this are crazy! Keep doing it though...it gives us used boat buyers something to buy after your upside down on it after year three... Just sayin.... ...


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's another one for sale 42,500


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Trout Master said:


> Here's another one for sale 42,500


Ill throw the dog in too, to make sure you get your moneys worth!!


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

My problem is not with people spending large amounts of money, my problem is people charging way too much money for boats that are not worth it. I am not just attacking Haynie here, I am talking about them all... Majek, JH, Tran, Shoalwater and so on and so forth.

"Why do you care what they charge?" some here will ask... Well, with a reasonable amount of HP on the back, cut all the gadgets and BS, and just put on a mid-range gps/fish finder unit... then that should be a reasonably priced no frills fishing machine that I won't feel bad about selling for $10,000 or less 8 or so years from now. Instead, you have $50,000 sleds riding around that are no where near half the value of true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, and the like.

So, yes... I would definitely buy a Haynie Z21, if it were priced at where it should be.

Look at the difference between a ten year old Pathfinder and a ten year old Majek. There is no comparison in the two, in price and in quality. Now, a ten year old Whaler? Wow! Sometimes I have to check and see if their value appreciated since the person bought the boat.

Yet, all these boats were probably sold for around the same price.

The 'custom builders' should realize that they could literally own the Texas coast if they had more reasonable prices. The boats they sell are made specifically for our waters... and Texans love nothing more than to patronize Texan businesses, so yeah, I bet we would all rock one if they reflected a more true price tag.

But... if I am going to spend 50k+ on a boat, then I am getting one with 1000s of hours of R&D into every detail of the boat, foam in every nook and cranny of the space created from the completely lined hull, and one with storage spaces that fit and finished and completely built in the boat.

Haha that's the one that always gets me, and the one that all the custom boat owners use to defend the price tag of their rig... "Completely customizable deck options!" So, you're telling me that those boats are worth 20,000 grand more than they should be, because some vato who has inhaled way too many chemicals can add a foot to the front deck, cut a hole, and slap a deck lid on it?

One day, this boat - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=468651

... will be this boat - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=468564

haha, the similarities are actually pretty funny.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trout Master said:


> Here's another one for sale 42,500


Is that Shannon's dog? :rotfl: You gave up the dog when you gave up the cat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> My problem is not with people spending large amounts of money, my problem is people charging way too much money for boats that are not worth it. I am not just attacking Haynie here, I am talking about them all... Majek, JH, Tran, Shoalwater and so on and so forth.
> 
> "Why do you care what they charge?" some here will ask... Well, with a reasonable amount of HP on the back, cut all the gadgets and BS, and just put on a mid-range gps/fish finder unit... then that should be a reasonably priced no frills fishing machine that I won't feel bad about selling for $10,000 or less 8 or so years from now. Instead, you have $50,000 sleds riding around that are no where near half the value of true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, and the like.
> 
> ...


Nothing like blatant racism to start the morning!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, Blackjacks, and the like.
> 
> FIFY...You left one out.


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is that Shannon's dog? :rotfl: You gave up the dog when you gave up the cat.


No thats the B$#@H 's dog that keyed my truck thats y i threw it in too


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing like blatant racism to start the morning!


Way distract from the main point. I'll include the ever so beloved SCB in the custom category too just for you, sugar. 

You start your mornings at noon? You need to fish more. We already went, did well, and came back. Haha



Blk Jck 224 said:


> RACK EM UP 31 said:
> 
> 
> > true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, Blackjacks, and the like.
> ...


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> My problem is not with people spending large amounts of money, my problem is people charging way too much money for boats that are not worth it. I am not just attacking Haynie here, I am talking about them all... Majek, JH, Tran, Shoalwater and so on and so forth.
> 
> "Why do you care what they charge?" some here will ask... Well, with a reasonable amount of HP on the back, cut all the gadgets and BS, and just put on a mid-range gps/fish finder unit... then that should be a reasonably priced no frills fishing machine that I won't feel bad about selling for $10,000 or less 8 or so years from now. Instead, you have $50,000 sleds riding around that are no where near half the value of true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, and the like.
> 
> ...


Look at the 2 motors on the boats, a new 250 are around 20,000 dollars? that probably has alot to do with it


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Blackjack is an absolute piece of art.


I had to settle because I couldn't afford a Whaler at the time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trout Master said:


> Look at the 2 motors on the boats, a new 250 are around 20,000 dollars? that probably has alot to do with it


I'll trade you my 'May Pop' & two super secret spots for that Pro XS.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Trout Master said:


> Look at the 2 motors on the boats, a new 250 are around 20,000 dollars? that probably has alot to do with it


A). Not 20k more than a new 150 that is perfectly good to push a Z21. 
B). Aside from motors, the boats are one in the same. This is just an example... I know there are differences I lengths and what not.

Years from now paragod will be rebuilding those custom boats while someone in a high-end sleigh will still be fishing the same boat that is on its 3rd motor.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Y'all don't be ragging on the Haynies too bad. I don't want my buddy all butt hurt tomorrow out on the water.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Y'all don't be ragging on the Haynies too bad. I don't want my buddy all butt hurt tomorrow out on the water.


I'm sure their butt's still hurt from the day they rolled off the lot with that Haynie... cuz they got SCREWED! hahahahahahhaha oh man, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I'm sure their butt's still hurt from the day they rolled off the lot with that Haynie... cuz they got SCREWED! hahahahahahhaha oh man, I'll be here all week.


Hey i got a great guy for you to fish with, Jeff B. you'll will be best friends


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Trout Master said:


> Hey i got a great guy for you to fish with, Jeff B. you'll will be best friends


I think I want to fish with you, you're the one with the Haynie.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I think tritons are very nice boats!! I've had mine for about two years. Very pleased with it!!!


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*like you have a clue*

like you have a clue at 21


RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Because they're nothin more than a rolled-gunnel boat, but they charge lined-hull prices. Takes a while for people to realize this. They just ain't worth the money.
> 
> They have to sell new as possible to get any of their money back.
> 
> Boom! This should be good. Flame on suckers. That stament blankets all the "custom" builders though.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

How old do you have to be to have a clue?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I just love it when some ol salt pulls into the boat ramp with a cooler full of fish, a '89 Mako, 150 hp Yamaha, a couple of poles, wading boots, and some lures and then three go fast bubble console boats with about 1,000 hp between the three of them pull in with jack *****, an empty 100 gallon gas tank, a sunburn, and over $4,000 worth of tackle. 
The boat doesn't catch the fish. It doesn't matter if it goes 88.97637219 mph in the landcut with a headwind and outgoing tide or 20 mph...It doesn't matter if it costs 80k or 4k. A boat is a tool...not a fashion statement or a monetary status symbol. Just sayin...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I just love it when some ol salt pulls into the boat ramp with a cooler full of fish, a '89 Mako, 150 hp Yamaha, a couple of poles, wading boots, and some lures and then three go fast bubble console boats with about 1,000 hp between the three of them pull in with jack *****, an empty 100 gallon gas tank, a sunburn, and over $4,000 worth of tackle.
> The boat doesn't catch the fish. It doesn't matter if it goes 88.97637219 mph in the landcut with a headwind and outgoing tide or 20 mph...It doesn't matter if it costs 80k or 4k. A boat is a tool...not a fashion statement or a monetary status symbol. Just sayin...


helllllllllllllllllllll yahhhhhh doooooooooooooodddddddddd

gaftop express, at a boat ramp near you.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

So I did a search for Haynie in the classified and a whopping 5 boats came up for sale and only 3 of them were 24's. Funny thing there were also 3 ads for people looking for Haynies. Put Majek in the search bar and you will find 23 of those for sale or 8 Shallow Sports, 5 Shoalwaters, 5 Shearwaters. So why are there so many of those for sale?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I just love it when some ol salt pulls into the boat ramp with a cooler full of fish, a '89 Mako, 150 hp Yamaha, a couple of poles, wading boots, and some lures and then three go fast bubble console boats with about 1,000 hp between the three of them pull in with jack *****, an empty 100 gallon gas tank, a sunburn, and over $4,000 worth of tackle.
> The boat doesn't catch the fish. It doesn't matter if it goes 88.97637219 mph in the landcut with a headwind and outgoing tide or 20 mph...It doesn't matter if it costs 80k or 4k. A boat is a tool...not a fashion statement or a monetary status symbol. Just sayin...


X2


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

yea because no one that runs a new and/or fast boat knows how to fish :headknock


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> So I did a search for Haynie in the classified and a whopping 5 boats came up for sale and only 3 of them were 24's. Funny thing there were also 3 ads for people looking for Haynies. Put Majek in the search bar and you will find 23 of those for sale or 8 Shallow Sports, 5 Shoalwaters, 5 Shearwaters. So why are there so many of those for sale?


Haha I was hoping you would show up... I knew you would.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, guess I should feel privileged that you knew I'd show up. Care to answer the question all knowing one?


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

I accounted for one of the Shearwaters (sold it today). So to partially answer the question I didn't like the tee top nor the fact that it wouldn't get up in shallow water. My fishing partner fishes out of a Haynie and I really like the boat but will most likely pay just a tad more to get something different.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*extension...*

Bottom line...its crazy to buy something like that new with the current low hour availabilities....cant say I haven't bought enough items at a premium with the only justification...I wanted it....have a family member in the process of building a new 24' Haynie...soon delivered....love him...support his decision...just dont agree with it.....its just a toy...not an investment... some lessons just have to be learned.....


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Headed South for making a valid point. People sell boats because they want to. If 10 are selling majek or Haynes or pathfinders it's because they want to. Not because they are p.o.s. the reason boats are so expensive is motors are so expensive Yamaha SHO 20k brand new diesel for a truck 7k makes no since. To keep a custom boat price down like some of you guys are wanting with these motor prices. The custom. Hand crafted hull would need to be sold for 5-7k. Not going to happen. Before buying my 24 HAYNIE CAT I looked in many gulf coast states to see what they could offer. Boys we are lucky to have top notch custom bay boat builders like we do here in Texas. I think it's pretty impressive that these builders can get these 22'-25' 1000lbs plus boats to run in 6" and less water. That's pretty bad ***. Yes I think the new Shallow Sport 25 sold for $120k was crazy. But the buyer must think different. We have a good thing here in Texas with our builders and a lot of good choices. They builders keep listening to the customers and keep pushing the limits. They all seam for the most part to have great customer service. That's my 2 cents and love my Haynie. Not sure why this is a bash Haynie thread when dude doesn't own one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

I own a 76 15' Whaler and love it. I am all about getting the best bang for your buck, but I also have a friend with a Majek 21 Redfish line and it is a great boat. Buying one new is another story.

If anyone replying to this post owns a custom boat shop and sells boats for less them what they can get for them please let us know, but I do not think anyone is going to chime in. It is purely business.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I'm sure their butt's still hurt from the day they rolled off the lot with that Haynie... cuz they got SCREWED! hahahahahahhaha oh man, I'll be here all week.


I remember when I was 21... 

I think someone is mad because they cant afford anything at all.. just sayin'. He probably looks at yachtworld all DAY with KY and tissues.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> I remember when I was 21...
> 
> I think someone is mad because they cant afford anything at all.. just sayin'. He probably looks at yachtworld all DAY with KY and tissues.


Mmmmhmmmm... Keep telling yourself that.

No sticky yachtworlds over here. I don't even read it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> I remember when I was 21...
> 
> I think someone is mad because they cant afford anything at all.. just sayin'. He probably looks at yachtworld all DAY with KY and tissues.


I hope you remember 21, it was only four years ago. 

BTW The guy that started this thread had exactly 5 post.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

kenny said:


> I hope you remember 21, it was only four years ago.
> 
> BTW The guy that started this thread had exactly 5 post.


HA! 21 = good ol' college days at A&M. Im sure you remember my Mowdy pictures...that was about when i was 21 LOL.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Find some Trans for sale...... thats a well built boat.
Hard to find...But every now and then.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Years of Experiance!*

I noticed 'ol Rack em Up is all of 21 years old. Nice to see the younger gen is so smart and experianced! Hey milk aint worth $3.49 a gal either!
I'll sell my 2009 HO for $35000. Any takers?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What is interesting is they say their "wood boat panel won't rot" but there is a 24HO in a fiberglass shop right now with "wood boat panel" problems. 

Great hull designs, heard they are great riding boats, but over priced for a rolled gunnel boat IMO. I actually checked on a new Z21 with a 150 and the base price was almost $40K. And tHat was without trolling motor, ff, etc. it ended up at $50k when all was said and done. I can afford it, but choose not to!!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Some complain about everything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantu75 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is awesome! I would have to agree with all of you some what! It's the fisherman that catches the fish. However, some tools, or boats are better than others. If you are on fish in Baffin and a 30 mph wind picks up, better hope you're not in a 16' Kenner that you paid 2,500 bucks for!!! Look, it's what you like and what you can afford! Be smart in your decision and don't judge anyone else for theirs! Some people have more money than they know what to do with and some of us don't! I donthatethosethat can afford what I can't.... 
CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?! LOL
But seriously, just get a boat and go fishing! Enjoy it while you can!!!


----------



## WELL-ADJUSTED (Jul 2, 2012)

If I ever sell my MAJEK, it will be to buy another MAJEK!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Way distract from the main point. I'll include the ever so beloved SCB in the custom category too just for you, sugar.
> 
> You start your mornings at noon? You need to fish more. We already went, did well, and came back. Haha
> 
> ...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> RACK EM UP 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Way distract from the main point. I'll include the ever so beloved SCB in the custom category too just for you, sugar.
> ...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

No, He didnt win it... The SCB Tourney was won out of a Haynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capt Thomas *(proud owner of 2 Haynies)



jtburf said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Did he win it?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Wrong*



RACK EM UP 31 said:


> My problem is not with people spending large amounts of money, my problem is people charging way too much money for boats that are not worth it. I am not just attacking Haynie here, I am talking about them all... Majek, JH, Tran, Shoalwater and so on and so forth.
> 
> "Why do you care what they charge?" some here will ask... Well, with a reasonable amount of HP on the back, cut all the gadgets and BS, and just put on a mid-range gps/fish finder unit... then that should be a reasonably priced no frills fishing machine that I won't feel bad about selling for $10,000 or less 8 or so years from now. Instead, you have $50,000 sleds riding around that are no where near half the value of true high-end bay boats that hold their value and stand up against the elements... such as Pathfinders, Whalers, Skeeters, Rangers, Yellowfins, Parkers, and the like.
> 
> ...


You got that backwards, already happened! Gater


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

I am buying an over priced SCB will be built next month because I CAN and I CAN NOW AFFORD IT. Have you seen an older SCB? Very close friend of mine owns the sixth one built. It is still in great shape and does not need to visit George or Paragod. The fit and finish is unmatched. People will buy what they want and once you get old enough to afford the toys you will understand.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*SCB*



jcambron3P said:


> I am buying an over priced SCB will be built next month because I CAN and I CAN NOW AFFORD IT. Have you seen an older SCB? Very close friend of mine owns the sixth one built. It is still in great shape and does not need to visit George or Paragod. The fit and finish is unmatched. People will buy what they want and once you get old enough to afford the toys you will understand.


I don't think anyone is arguing that point. The SCB is not in the same class as a Majek or Haynie. Gater


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I fish out of 24" Haynie all the time. As a matter of fact yesterday we ran from Scott's up by the Monument all the way to the back of East bay looking for fish in pretty good chop & it did great. If there had been a gas station @ Oyster Bayou we might have ended up in Sabine.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Its all personal preference and what cna you afford. If you cna afford it and you want it get it. Things change quick, the new fisherman is the "go fast fisherman" and if that is your cup of tea more power to you. Just beware the new boat manufactuers have your number, you want to go fast---no problem that uh be 50k!!!!! thank you sir have a good day. Come see me if you need another one.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hard Asset Inflation*

*Guys,*

Nice post, thought I would throw in my observations. I've been noticing with great concern the serious inflation in hard assets like, automobiles, bay boats; airboats; and now we are hearing about home prices rising across the nation as well. I am somewhat of a student of these phenomenon so I thought I'd give you my thoughts and observations.

I don't know how many noticed, but with the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression we have seen nothing but an unparalleled explosion in hard asset purchasing. In 2007 there may have been a handful of airboats around, now it seems there is an airboat everywhere. Haynie and other manufacturers orders have exploded with Haynie qouting 16 to 20 week turnarounds despite increasing their output capacity. I've been qouted as saying "God help us if we really have a financial disaster because we'd have five times the amount of boat traffic on the water".

*Debased Currency & Cheap Money*

Welcome to cheap money. That truck that you bought in 2006 for $18,000 is now $30-40,000 and we can find example after example. The bayboat that once could be purchased for $25K all day long is now $45K with others pushing $70K on a roll edge boat. This is a new reality and it's coming to the service sector shortly. The service sector has been dealing with poor consumer confidence and has yet to be able to pass on the inflation in asset purchases to the consumer but those days are nearing an end.

*We Do It To Ourselves*

Insofar as consumers have spent a lifetime in training to be "payment buyers" the leap to the pricing we are seeing is easy. It reflects the inverse relationship between cost/value & interest rates. It's a fact that a homes value will never be higher than in a low interest rate environment. Higher interest means lower home values and vice versa. If you've looked at the stock market lately you will see this in neon lights. Stocks are similarly linked inversely to interest rates. In a low interest rate environment stocks go higher. As rates rise, stocks trend lower.

*Robust Texas Economics*

What goes on in Texas has been staying in Texas and our economy has many other States envious. With customers from all over the Nation, I hear how we really don't appreciate the strength of the Texas economy. What is going on here with pricing and costs is not reflective of most of the rest of the Nation. I know for a good long while after the 2008 melt down that we carried alot of folks in the marine service industry that were located in other States. Texas was their savior and we kept many businesses afloat in the darkest hour.

*Where Is All This Headed*

I'm not really sure but I can smell a bubble from ten miles away having been trained in their prediction and the tells that accompany them. Rising home prices are the most startling given the inverse relationship between values and interest rates. As new buyers are being lured into what appears to be a housing "turn around" in other parts of the Nation, they are being lured at a time when interest rates are unrealistic. As we encumber the purchasers with debt and inflated pricing, we will again bury them with upside down notes as rates rise and value begin to fall in higher rate environs.

When the Fed goes for an exit strategy to easy money and starts to raise rates, look for cost/values to plummet. So, here we go again, and we will go there, I just don't know how fast. One sniff of an interest rate hike at this point and you will see the largest one day drop in the stock market that many of us will ever experience. I say that well aware of the volatility of recent years and don't say it lightly.

*What To Do*

Just realize that the music is playing right now and there are chairs to go around. Try not to be without a chair when the music stops playing.

_My Two Cents_

*Double K*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

jtburf said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Did he win it?
> ...


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*A Couple of Other Things*

Strategy

The FOMC arm of the Fed has already fired the first warning shot indicating that higher interest rates are on the way and possibly more quickly than they had let on in their prior meeting. They did this when Bernanke indicated that the easy money policy continuation is now being tied to the employment rate. At the prior Fed meeting, Bernanke was very strong with unlimited stimulative language and the more recent FOMC minutes retraced that stance and actually gave the first indication that an exit strategy was being considered.

Cut Holding Periods

I would shorten the holding period for any hard asset purchases anytime soon. Think 12 to 18 months maximum. I'm sure there are other financial scholars here that may have other ideas, these are mine.

Night All


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

And I thought my posts were ridiculous...

Stick to spamming the Fishing Reports section.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> Nice post, thought I would throw in my observations. I've been noticing with great concern the serious inflation in hard assets like, automobiles, bay boats; airboats; and now we are hearing about home prices rising across the nation as well. I am somewhat of a student of these phenomenon so I thought I'd give you my thoughts and observations.
> 
> ...





Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Strategy
> 
> The FOMC arm of the Fed has already fired the first warning shot indicating that higher interest rates are on the way and possibly more quickly than they had let on in their prior meeting. They did this when Bernanke indicated that the easy money policy continuation is now being tied to the employment rate. At the prior Fed meeting, Bernanke was very strong with unlimited stimulative language and the more recent FOMC minutes retraced that stance and actually gave the first indication that an exit strategy was being considered.
> 
> ...


I'm putting my boat up for sale tomorrow & will be taking up bird watching. A good pair of binoculars isn't considered a hard asset is it? hwell:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the funniest thing about this thread.... is that someone thinks a kenner and a haynie are comparable. 

so what exactly makes throwing a pre fabricated cap on a hull so much better? because it has additional pieces glued together? 

come on you little pups... let's hear the engineering behind what makes a liner hull better?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the funniest thing about this thread.... is that someone thinks a kenner and a haynie are comparable.
> 
> so what exactly makes throwing a pre fabricated cap on a hull so much better? because it has additional pieces glued together?
> 
> come on you little pups... let's hear the engineering behind what makes a liner hull better?


I'm no engineer, but I'd say a full liner adds rigidity to the hull.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> And I thought my posts were ridiculous...
> 
> Stick to spamming the Fishing Reports section.


Your posts are ridiculous...but that shiite is manic :spineyes:

Does he carry??


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the funniest thing about this thread.... is that someone thinks a kenner and a haynie are comparable.
> 
> so what exactly makes throwing a pre fabricated cap on a hull so much better? because it has additional pieces glued together?
> 
> come on you little pups... let's hear the engineering behind what makes a liner hull better?


Try out both and the difference will be obvious...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous. Is this what fishing has come to? Sounds like a bunch of junior high chicks in here. Im sorry but its true!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

jampen said:


> Try out both and the difference will be obvious...


I've owned liner boats and honestly think the liner is a convenient tool to cover up flaws in the hull. I have a junky old rolled gunnel now and the quality surpasses the vast majority of liner boats out there.


----------



## ToTheExtreme (Mar 9, 2010)

8 pages of debate for this?? I run a 23 shoalwater cat and love it and could care less what any other person has to say negative about it.. just have a boat that you are comfortable with, does what you need it to do to get to the places you fish, live within your means, and pi** on what anyone else has to say about it..


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I've owned liner boats and honestly think the liner is a convenient tool to cover up flaws in the hull. I have a junky old rolled gunnel now and the quality surpasses the vast majority of liner boats out there.


That makes no sense at all, Kevin.

Those custom boats are great boats. I'm not arguing that... But they are overpriced for what they are - a rolled gunnel, unlined, unfinished, and very basic boat. In fact, that's why I like them.. I want a no frills fishing machine made for Texas bays by a Texas company, but if I am going to pay the prices they want... Well, I'm going to just get one of the true higher end boats.


----------

